# Lake Erie Fly Fishing



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

This is probably a crazy question, but oh well. Has anybody ever tried fly fishing off a break wall on erie? I was watching videos on youtube and I saw a guy fishing what looked like a breakwall on the ocean and it just made me wonder. I just got my fly rod and I'm thinking of new possibilities. haha


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

never tried it but thought of it myself. I know you could catch some white bass prolly all day if you were out on the lorain lighthouse wall fishing the shallow side! lol


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Well you will not be the first "been doing it for about 15 years"!..lol...You need a stought fly rod. I used to use full sinking line and clousers or decivers. There are alot of fish to catch on the right day. If the bait is on the break walls it will be a great day. Smallies, Walleyes, and Sheephead can be had. You will need some type of stripping basket to pull this off due too you do not want your fly line to get messed up by the rocks that makes up the break walls!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

steelheader007 said:


> Well you will not be the first "been doing it for about 15 years"!..lol...You need a stought fly rod. I used to use full sinking line and clousers or decivers. There are alot of fish to catch on the right day. If the bait is on the break walls it will be a great day. Smallies, Walleyes, and Sheephead can be had. You will need some type of stripping basket to pull this off due too you do not want your fly line to get messed up by the rocks that makes up the break walls!


You right on the money! But I like to say you can do well with a dble hander spey rod also. As for stripping basket, its a must have as been playing around with a bunch and finally went a bought a Orvis hard basket. Best thing I have found so far. Makes life fly fishing easier!


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Yea LL Bean have the bomb proof stripping basket glad I bought one when I was in Maine! Rstock if you have any questions please feel free to ask. If you want information that you dont want to ask in the open forum feel free to pm me!

Tom G.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

I catch bass during the summer fishing the rocky shoreline. steelhead can be had surf fishing during the fall. and of course there is the pike.....


----------



## J-rod (May 7, 2009)

I have done really well using small woolly buggers when the white bass come in really thick. It is non stop action and a ton of fun. They usually come in late June, it is almost time!


----------



## iamjaguarpaw (May 10, 2009)

i fished the bakwall on 5.2 , couple guys with spinning gear caught some nice fish, but that was in the cove next to the marina. only one smallie (4") was caught on the breakwall, we had around 12 guys on that trip.

the cove got two guys about 10 fish. perch, a LM, and a sheepshead were what i saw them catch.

i walked all around the breakwall before the split , and walked around the coves.

i want to go back.
-j


----------

